# WaterfowlJunkie.com Giveaway - Free SilloGuard!!



## nodakoutdoors.com

One of our newest sponsors, WaterfowlJunkie.com, has given us yet another free giveaway to Nodak Outdoors!

http://waterfowljunkie.com/

Bob has invented the Sillo Guard, a hard case made specifically for SilloSock Decoys.










Some of the features:

* Holds 180 Sillo Socks decoys
* Extend the life of your SilloSocks
* Protects decoys from the mud, wear and tear
* Keeps the muddy wire stakes outside of the container

This is a slick idea and will be awesome this spring as it's going to be muddy. I imagine there isn't a better alternative out there for transporting decoys in and out of muddy fields.

All you have to do to enter is reply stating, "Give me the SilloGuard!" I will let this run for a few weeks like all the giveaways and will pick 10 semi-finalists, to be selected by a NASDAQ closing.

Thanks again Bob and good luck to everyone!


----------



## USAlx50

Let me get a sillo guard! Looks like a good idea for keeping those socks nice. Doesn't take much for them to get crappy in the mud and freezing rain.


----------



## goosebusters

Give me the silloguard. Not Brody!


----------



## goodkarmarising

"Give me the SilloGuard!" Looks pretty slick


----------



## R y a n

Thanks again for the give away guys! That looks like an awesome idea!

"Give me the SilloGuard!" !!!!!!!!!!!

:lol:


----------



## jhegg

Give me the SilloGuard!


----------



## 4EVERHUNTING

Give me a SiloGuard


----------



## commander019

"Give me the SilloGuard!"

Thanks.


----------



## zwohl

Give me the SilloGuard!


----------



## MSG Rude

"Give me the SilloGuard!"

pant....pant....pant....


----------



## DuckerIL

"Give me the SilloGuard"

Thanks again for sponsoring.


----------



## franchi

"Give me the SilloGuard!"


----------



## cgreeny

"Give me the Silloguard."


----------



## jgat

Give me the SilloGuard!

Thanks for your sponsorship Bob. :beer:


----------



## duckmander

"Give me the SilloGuard!"


----------



## MallardMayhem21

"Give me the Silloguard"


----------



## wetspot27

"Give me the SilloGuard!"


----------



## HOBBES

"Give me the SilloGuard!"

Thanks again for the sponsorship! :beer:


----------



## Madison

"Give me the SilloGuard!"


----------



## Old Hunter

Give me the Silloguard
great products


----------



## wtrfowl14

"Give me the SilloGuard!"

:beer:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

"give me the silloguard"

I need a present for mertz's weddin!


----------



## quackkilla

"Give me the SilloGuard!" looks like it could come in handy!!


----------



## keenan53

give me the sillogaurd


----------



## Chuck Smith

"Give me the SilloGuard!"

Great idea and it will come in handy.

Also thanks again for another great giveaway.


----------



## jtillman

Give me the SilloGuard!

They look great.


----------



## Goose Guy350

give me the silloguard!!! looks like a great idea


----------



## blhunter3

Give me the Silloguard. Thanks for the product.


----------



## averyghg

Give me the sillogaurd please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## barebackjack

Give me the silloguard!!!

Please?


----------



## Ref

"Give me the SilloGuard!!!!!"

Thanks for sponsoring. :beer:


----------



## Maverick

GIVE ME THE SILLOGUARD......

Thanks for the sponsorship!!!!


----------



## DeltaBoy

"Give me the SilloGuard!"

Thanks for your support... :wink:


----------



## hunter121390

"Give me the SilloGuard!" thanks for the sponsorship and welcome


----------



## diver_sniper

Me me me!!!


----------



## Drake Jake

Give me the SilloGuard!

Thank you!


----------



## skiles76

Give me the silloguard!!!

Thanks guys


----------



## chris lillehoff

"Give me the SilloGuard!"

yay!


----------



## Goose junky

"give me the siloguard"

Welcome to this great website. I hope you like it.


----------



## nowski10

hunt4P&Y said:


> "give me the silloguard"
> 
> I need a present for mertz's weddin!


May I please have the siloguard!?
I also need a present for him its either that or some new FFD's :roll:

Just Sayin'


----------



## sdgr8wthnter

Give me the SilloGuard


----------



## aboller

"give me the sillo guard"


----------



## calisnowhunter

WOW Great idea

"give me the Silloguard"


----------



## honkerhitmen

That is the best sillo sock carrier i've seen yet. Send me a sillogaurd.


----------



## snow123geese

Give me the SilloGuard! Thanks for another giveaway!


----------



## Bustem36

"Give me the SilloGuard!"

And I'll give you $20 8)


----------



## Buck25

GIVE ME THE SILLOGAURD! :beer:


----------



## cowaterfowler

Give me the silloguard.


----------



## Bucky Goldstein

Give me the SilloGuard!


----------



## nodak4life

Give me the silloguard!


----------



## jake urich

give me the sillo guard


----------



## gonehun10

Give me the silloguard :beer:


----------



## FowlBoysInc

Give Me the SilloGuard


----------



## 6162rk

"Give Me The Silloguard!"


----------



## Horker23

"Give me the SilloGuard!"


----------



## Jeff Zierden

Give me the Silloguard! Thanks again :beer:


----------



## collar boy

"Give me the SilloGuard!"


----------



## mcudwort

"Give me the SilloGuard PLEASE!"


----------



## Gander_killer

"Give me the SilloGuard!"


----------



## KEN W

"Give me the SilloGuard!"


----------



## FowlTalker6

Give me the SilloGuard........... dd:


----------



## Ima870man

Throw my name into the mix and "Give me the SilloGuard!"

Ima870man
Jeff


----------



## mtgreenheads

I would be happy to have one.

THANKS


----------



## waterwolf

"Give me the Silloguard"

Thanks


----------



## buck&amp;duck

give me a siloguard


----------



## Kaplan

Give me the SilloGaurd.


----------



## crgbenson

Give me the SilloGuard!


----------



## Greenball

Give me the SilloGuard!!

Looks awesome!!


----------



## Nick Roehl

GIVE ME THE SILOGAURD


----------



## Herters_Decoys

Gimmie the silloguard :beer:


----------



## bigblackfoot

Give me the silloguard.


----------



## Traxion

Give me the SilloGuard!

Thanks!


----------



## DuckBuster

Give me the Sillogaurd! Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## SDcanadaKILLER

GIVE ME THAT SILLOGUARD I NEED IT BADLY


----------



## JKramer

Give me that silloGuard !


----------



## shig

"Give me the Silloguard"
Looks sweet and durable

Shig


----------



## joebobhunter4

Give me the SilloGuard

looks like a sweet invention


----------



## NDMALLARD

Give me the SilloGuard!


----------



## gamberc

"Give me the SilloGuard!"


----------



## 495hp

Give me the SilloGuard
(Just bought 24 doz. Sillo's)


----------



## 870 XPRS

"Give me the SilloGuard!"


----------



## kruger08k

"Give me the SilloGuard!"

Thanks!


----------



## J.D.

Give me the SilloGuard!


----------



## Andrew Bremseth

Give me the Silloguard!

Looks like a sweet product, thanks for the chance!


----------



## tumblebuck

Give ME the siloguard!


----------



## tombuddy_90

Give me the SilloGuard!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! please pretty please


----------



## snowgoosekiller11

"Give me the SilloGuard!" i could put that to good use.


----------



## Goosegridlock

"Give me the SilloGuard!" 
Thanks


----------



## buck&amp;duck

"give me the siloguard"


----------



## gaddy getter

PLEASE.....GIVE ME THE SILO GUARD!!!


----------



## ndwaterfowler

Looks pretty sweet! Give me the Silo-guard! Thanks for another give away. :beer:

Chris


----------



## gasburner70

Give me the silloguard.


----------



## poutpro

Give Me the Silloguard


----------



## steelshot

ME ME ME! 
GIVE ME THE SILLOGUARD!


----------



## shooteminthelips

I will take one


----------



## Daren99

Give me the silloguard, Please


----------



## buck&amp;duck

"givr me the siloguard"


----------



## SDwaterfowler

Give me the SilloGuard!


----------



## Metalman

Give me the SilloGuard!


----------



## shotgunner

Give me the siloguard!!!


----------



## jmayerl

"Give me the silloguard"


----------



## goosehunter20

No give me the sillogaurd!!!


----------



## turboimpala

"Give me the SilloGuard!"


----------



## WingDinger

Give Me The SilloGuard !!!


----------



## pappyhat

Give Me The SilloGuard, thankyou very much.....


----------



## whitehorse

Give me the SilloGuard!

:lol:


----------



## Luckyduck

Give me the SilloGuard please!


----------



## Milehigh

Give me the SilloGuard!


----------



## GooseSlayer8

"Give me the SilloGuard!"


----------



## honkerwacker

Give me a sillogaurd!!!! :beer:


----------



## kferris

"give me the sillo guard"


----------



## Call-em

"Give me the SilloGuard!" I NEED IT! AFTER I ORDER THEM 700 silo's


----------



## brobones

I would like the silloguard too chances of winning it on this site slim to none though :lol:


----------



## strait honker

"Give me the SilloGuard!"


----------



## wfjunkie

brobones said:


> I would like the silloguard too chances of winning it on this site slim to none though :lol:


 Appears there might be a hole in the hat with that comment. he he


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Entries closed


----------

